# Ant in Eclipse - javac Task - JAVA_HOME zeigt aufs jre



## virtualAudio (4. Jun 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab verschiedene Projekte in meinem Workspace, in den meisten gibts ein ant build-file und überall funktioniert der javac-task

In einem sagt er mir allerdings 


```
.../build.xml:31: Unable to find a javac compiler;
com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
It is currently set to "C:\Java\jre6"
```

ich suche jetzt schon eine ganze Weile nach Unterschieden zwischen diesem und den anderen Projekten, finde aber keinen. Wo diese JAVA_HOME für dieses projekt gesetzt ist finde ich nicht.

Die normale Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME kann ich setzen wie ich will...sie ändert nichts (immerhin funktioniert der javac-task ja überall anders).

Über google findet man zwar einiges, aber vorwiegend über das Setzen obiger Umgebungsvariable.

Wie gesagt, das komische ist ja, dass es ansich geht...

Ich steh auf der Leitung! Kann mir bitte jemand runter helfen?! Wo kann diese Java-home gesetzt sein?
lg Andi


----------



## SebiB90 (4. Jun 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem vor kurzem auch.
Bei mir war der Fehler, das in diesem Projekt eine andere Runtime genutzt hatte. Also habe dann von JRE auf das aktuellste JDK gestellt und es ging.


----------



## virtualAudio (4. Jun 2009)

Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Sie hat geholfen, obwohl ich nicht weiß was genau jetzt anders ist.

Was ich gemacht habe:
Es war tatsächlich nicht auf workspace default. Aber auch nach dem Ändern bleibt der Fehler erhalten. Alle diese projekte liefen also mit den gleichen compiler Einstellungen. Allerdings war das ein jdk6 mit compliance level auf 1.5. Ich habe dann auf 1.6 gestellt und einen rebuild aller Projekte gemacht. Plötzlich hats funktioniert. Dann hab ich testhalber wieder auf 1.5 gestellt...funktioniert immer noch.

Keine Ahnung warum es jetzt geht!

Danke jedenfalls für dieses Schubs!!! 

lg Andi


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2009)

Im Run External Tools Dialog wird die JRE für jeden ANT Run einzeln gesetzt. Und für dieses File stand es wohl auf einem JRE statt auf einem JDK.


----------

